# Dixie Bar



## perch jerker (Oct 2, 2007)

What tide do you fish Dixie Bar on?


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

2 hours after high tide it should start heating up.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Incoming.


----------



## perch jerker (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty much a drift fishing deal?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Dixy bar ??? where are we talking?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Without getting too detailed, pretty much the mouth of Mobile Bay..


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

thnks


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I was out there one day and the bait fish were coming out of the water by the thousands. They were in the main shipping channel about 50 feet of water. We threw everything we had into the schools and got nothing. It was mid July. What do you think were chasing them? I'm not sure what kind of baitfish they were but looked to be about 10 inches long. I'm guessing Jacks or spanish.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

> *Jighead (6/8/2009)*I was out there one day and the bait fish were coming out of the water by the thousands. They were in the main shipping channel about 50 feet of water. We threw everything we had into the schools and got nothing. It was mid July. What do you think were chasing them? I'm not sure what kind of baitfish they were but looked to be about 10 inches long. I'm guessing Jacks or spanish.


A lot of the ones you see breaking the water like that at the Dixey are leatherjacks. They are members of the jack family but look kind of like a pogie except for a <U>*nasty*</U> spine on the dorsal and anal fins. They will bite a small jig but are pretty useless as live bait because of the spine.

Haven't tried them for chum, but I'm going to net me some and do it one day.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

BTW, the Dixey Bar is on the east side of the Mobile ship channel about 5 miles long from Mobile Pt (Fort Morgan) at a bearing of about 195. The part near the point is fished the most for reds. You can catch king also on the deep (west) side and Spanish all over. (Google Earth Image)


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Jighead (6/8/2009)*I was out there one day and the bait fish were coming out of the water by the thousands. They were in the main shipping channel about 50 feet of water. We threw everything we had into the schools and got nothing. It was mid July. What do you think were chasing them? I'm not sure what kind of baitfish they were but looked to be about 10 inches long. I'm guessing Jacks or spanish.


we were out there last weekend and it was threadfins by the billions. spanish wee all over them. we caught some of the spanish and a bunch of the threadfins and headed off shore.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Jacks might have been running them.


----------

